# Best price?



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Looking for a heads up on the best priced goldfish in ohio. Most valuable for me would be those Columbus east to Steubenville. It is getting that time of year and the best price I have seen this year is $11 per pound. Still kind of steep.

Rob


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

That sounds pretty cheap actually.Bait shops around me think they can charge whatever they want 
sometimes I can run into the guy who drives the bait truck that supplies the Buckeye Lake area and he's sold me goldfish and israelis for what he charges the bait shops.It was like $6-$7 a lb
You should try to see when the bait shop you get your goldfish usully gets theres shipments and try to run into the bait truck guy and talk to him directlyThey'll usually sell off there truck if ya sweet talk em

Hope this helps


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The bait shop down by me (Cincinnati) was selling goldfish & Izzys for $9 a pound last year. I would imagine its the same now, but not sure, I am going to make a run out there sometime next week to get some leeches and more night crawlers so I can check. You can also buy the fish by size if you wanted to do that too.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks fishdealer. Most of the shops seem to have gone to the by the pound method rather than the fish size. In some ways it is nice, other is isn't. I sent a friend for bait once here in Columbus, he is not a very experienced fisherman, but had gone a couple of times with me. They sure put it to him. He came back with a bucket full of fish they had charged him $2 and $3 each for,but If I would have been there, I wouldn't have given 50 cents for that size fish. Yet, there are times when it has worked out the other way.

The worst I have ever seen was a Columbus shop, which I will not mention the name of because I do like the the place but won't buy there bait. I asked the price on a koi that may have been six inches at best. The guy said he wanted $23 for that one fish. I told him he was crazy, but he said the paylakers would pay that price. I went to a shop closer to where I was fishing and ended up with about 10 fish larger than those for $3 a piece! Some places will try to bend you over given the chance and some times you luck out.

Rob


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i dont know about poundage but anglers in englewood have cheap goldfish. its 50 cents for 3-4 in goldfish and a dollar for bigger


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Is Angler the name of the shop? I am always looking for a deal and willing to travel at times.


Thanks
Rob


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

JUSTCRAZY said:


> Is Angler the name of the shop? I am always looking for a deal and willing to travel at times.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rob




yes the shop is called Angler's. its on north main street


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

here is their website, only has info about their address and phone number though.

http://ohioanglersbaitntackle.com/


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone, just been curious what others were paying for bait. No matter how we look at it, we are just paying a lot of money to hook a bait and wait! 
Now all I have to do is get some more time to go out fishing.

Thanks
Rob


----------

